# D16 Phoscyon 2



## Pier (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 30, 2022)

Pier said:


>



Not what I was hoping for, but also not surprised. Think I sold my copy of v1 at least a year ago. Good to see they're continuing to revamp their old catalog, and I'm sure this'll sound good.


----------



## Pier (Mar 30, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Not what I was hoping for, but also not surprised. Think I sold my copy of v1 at least a year ago. Good to see they're continuing to revamp their old catalog, and I'm sure this'll sound good.


Same.

I also sold all my D16 licenses last year. Their products are super outdated.

I think they should have focused their dev efforts just on emulation/DSP and UI improvements so they could release updates faster. For instance, even if I get Phoscyon 2, I will never use the internal sequencer. Same with the effects, I will use my own plugins anyway.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> Same.
> 
> I also sold all my D16 licenses last year. Their products are super outdated.
> 
> I think they should have focused their dev efforts just on emulation/DSP and UI improvements so they could release updates faster. For instance, even if I get Phoscyon 2, I will never use the internal sequencer. Same with the effects, I will use my own plugins anyway.


I still have my D16 plugins - most of the Silverline collection except for the room reverb. I still have a few installed so am hesitant to sell them (since I'd have to sell them all). Syntorus 2 is still one of the best chorus plugins, and for multitap delay I still enjoy Tekturon for when I want more than 2-4 taps (rare). Decimort 2 is also still my favorite bitcrusher plugin. Fazertan is a great phaser plugin. Those, plus Punchbox, might be the only remaining D16 plugins I have installed. I did end up selling Godfazer as I didn't use the additional functions over Fazertan.


----------



## LA68 (Mar 31, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I still have my D16 plugins - most of the Silverline collection except for the room reverb. I still have a few installed so am hesitant to sell them (since I'd have to sell them all). Syntorus 2 is still one of the best chorus plugins, and for multitap delay I still enjoy Tekturon for when I want more than 2-4 taps (rare). Decimort 2 is also still my favorite bitcrusher plugin. Fazertan is a great phaser plugin. Those, plus Punchbox, might be the only remaining D16 plugins I have installed. I did end up selling Godfazer as I didn't use the additional functions over Fazertan.


I loved the SilverLine plugins back in the day - still have the V1 licenses - but the company just didn't innovate much over the years. Now it seems to me like for everything they have there's a more interesting alternative. Plus their copy protection scheme has changed for the worse.

Not sure if Phoscyon 2 will be a big seller...It's fine, I guess? Just not very exciting.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 31, 2022)

LA68 said:


> I loved the SilverLine plugins back in the day - still have the V1 licenses - but the company just didn't innovate much over the years. Now it seems to me like for everything they have there's a more interesting alternative. Plus their copy protection scheme has changed for the worse.


Again, Decimort 2, Syntorus 2, Tekturon, and a few others are as good - or better - than anything else on the market. They've also released Fazortan, which is one of the best phasers on the market (I think), etc. I'm pretty picky when it comes to the plugins I keep installed and use.

Some other in the Silver Line are not particular special, but they're all good (the v2 versions and new plugins) and excellent value for the money.

I can understand the lack of enthusiasm if you've never upgraded.


----------



## Pier (Mar 31, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> They've also released Fazortan, which is one of the best phasers on the market (I think), etc. I'm pretty picky when it comes to the plugins I keep installed and use.


Have you tried the Ubhik effects by U-He?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> Have you tried the Ubhik effects by U-He?


Not the v2s. I do see one or two that overlap with D16 - most don't. While it wouldn't be worth $150 for me to buy, I'll install the demo and see if I have time to try 'em this weekend. It's U-He, so I know they'll at least be good.

Side note: I will say that the free Dr Phase from Audiority is excellent within the limitations of what it can do.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 2, 2022)

Pier said:


> Have you tried the Ubhik effects by U-He?


I've been trying them and they're quite different - lots of room to co-exist if someone were to have them both. The phaser, flanger, and abience overlap a bit - the delays to a lesser extent. I like them. They could use a UI update, if only for resizing. U-He are working on v2, right? I don't hear a difference in quality between the U-He and D16 plugins, though, again, I've only been trying the U-He ones for half an hour so far.

I bought the D16 Silverline collection new for $200 with tax - an amazing deal, and have only paid to upgrade Syntorus. I bought D16 Godfazer but sold it a few months ago as I didn't need it's functionality. I don't have the room reverb, but Toraverb is still a nice reverb I'd be using if I didn't pick up some extremely nice replacements this last black friday.


----------



## Pier (Apr 2, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've been trying them and they're quite different - lots of room to co-exist if someone were to have them both. The phaser, flanger, and abience overlap a bit - the delays to a lesser extent. I like them. They could use a UI update, if only for resizing. U-He are working on v2, right? I don't hear a difference in quality between the U-He and D16 plugins, though, again, I've only been trying the U-He ones for half an hour so far.
> 
> I bought the D16 Silverline collection new for $200 with tax - an amazing deal, and have only paid to upgrade Syntorus. I bought D16 Godfazer but sold it a few months ago as I didn't need it's functionality. I don't have the room reverb, but Toraverb is still a nice reverb I'd be using if I didn't pick up some extremely nice replacements this last black friday.


Thanks for taking the time to test the effects.

I don't have Ubhik nor D16 effects, but I wanted to hear your opinion since you praised the D16 effects so much.

Yeah U-He are working on the Ubhik v2. There's actually a public alpha going on:









KVR Forum: Uhbik 2.0 public alpha rev. 9313 - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Uhbik 2.0 public alpha rev. 9313 - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## KEM (Apr 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> Thanks for taking the time to test the effects.
> 
> I don't have Ubhik nor D16 effects, but I wanted to hear your opinion since you praised the D16 effects so much.
> 
> ...



I’m in, downloading this for sure


----------

